# Anyone like the Beatles? 1966 Ferrari 275 GTS - George Harrison's Personal Car



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Anyone like the Beatles? 1966 Ferrari 275 GTS - George Harrison's Personal Car

This is an ALL ORIGINAL car. Original paint, motor, running gear, interior, canvas top, plastic back window etc.























































Here you can see the dust accumulation on the paint and one of the burn-through or strike-through areas.










Here's the other *burn-through* area or if you're in Europe, I think you guys call this *strike-through*.



















I'm going to be sharing some videos of this project as I work through it on my Instagram and Facebook page if anyone cares to see how I tackle this car.

*Mike Phillips Facebook Page*

*Instagram*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

More...


Here's the order in which I currently plan to tackle this car.


1: Machine polish the inside and outside of the rear plastic window.

2: Vacuum and then blow-out the canvas convertible top.

3: Apply RaggTopp Fabric Protectant

4: Machine scrub the tires

5: Waterless Wash the car

6: Machine polish the glass

7: Machine correct the paint

8: Seal the paint

9: Dress the tires


The idea being at least initially, do the things that will get the car dirty first i.e. polishing the plastic window and cleaning and protecting the canvas top.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

if that drove past, i would have no idea it was a Ferrari!

Guessing this is not yours, but you are detailing for someone?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Don’t forget the engine bay mike :thumb: 

Steam clean is my choice when it comes to classic engine bays


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

grunty-motor said:


> if that drove past, i would have no idea it was a Ferrari!


It's early classic Ferarri styling.



grunty-motor said:


> Guessing this is not yours, but you are detailing for someone?


Correct.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

chongo said:


> Don't forget the engine bay mike :thumb:
> 
> Steam clean is my choice when it comes to classic engine bays


I just finished about a half hour ago. I did the inside, outside, all the glass and trim, wheel and tires.

I did not do the engine bay. To be honest - I don't really want to and the owner didn't ask me to. If he asks - I can do it but it will have to be another weekend.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's parting shot...










I'll do a full write-up as I get time. I did share a bunch of pictures in a similar thread on the AGO forum as well as a bunch of videos on my FB and IG pages.

Tired. Hungry.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Gorgeous car - I look forward to seeing the full write-up.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

beautiful


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Looks good, looking foward to the write up


----------

